# simptoms post fet



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

HAD MY FET ON 20/01 AND FEELING FINE JUST WEEING A LOT AND A LOT OF FLATULENCE..
ANYONE THAT HAD FET HAD SMILAR SIMPTONS?
TKS


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sabrinna,

Your symptoms are probably from the cyclogest bum bullets.  I dont know about the weeing, but I have had this after ET before I think its from the clamp and the process of the transfer for me. I have read from others on here that they wee alot when they have had positive results.  Sending you lots of positive vibes!  

Ells


----------



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

ANOTHER THING IS, HOW LONG SHOULD I REST FOR??ANYONE


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
Our doc said i did'nt need to rest as i didn't have ec. I took it easy for 2 days but then was back at work. i also have a 15 month old so resting isn't always easy. As for symptoms, i just feel a bit `crampy at times. I didn't have any symptoms in my last cycle when i got a BFP so i would try not to read too much into it otherwise you'll drive yourself  
When do you test? I'm on the 28th.
Good luck
Andrea


----------



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

HI AUSSIE GIRL..
I KNOW I SHOULDNT THINK TO MUCH BUT ITS SO HAAAARRRDDDD!!!! 
WELL MY TEST WILL BE ON THE 3 FEB.
FINGERS X FOR US, AND LET ME KONW.XX


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had very very few symptoms, hardly any at all!  I also didn;t get to rest up, as I have a toddler as well  - best of luck!


----------



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

Had a bit of colic last night, and still feeling the cramps, even a bit nauseous(could be my head)  
any one with similar symptoms ....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies... 

  I think all your symtoms are pretty much what I had during the 2WW of Fet and still do to date.. For me I think it was the Cyclogest. I got a lot of AF type pulling cramps arounds days 4-7 and was certain it was AF so emplantation & AF type pains feel the same (well they did for me). The Bloating was the worse. 

Wishing you all the best for your test dates.


----------



## amyb (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

Good luck!!!! Also had FET on the 22nd and just getting back pain like am about to have periods!!!!!!!!


Amyb


----------

